# Similar local juice



## Papelucho1982 (8/9/17)

Hi guys,

So at Vapecon I bought some imported juices (MonstaVape's Strawz Apple and Nasty Juice Lemon Mint) by far my favourite juices at the moment. I have been reading on Facebook about imported juices being cloned, hence my question...

Can you recommend local juices that taste similar to the above mentioned juices please?

Thanks!


----------

